# Symphobia 2 Problem



## huxi0 (2. September 2012)

Ich hab mir mal die DEMO von Symphobia 2 geholt oder Kontakt DEMO. Wenn ich jetzt die Strings auswähle, kann ich dort auch irgendwie einstellen das der ton solange hält wie ich mit mein Keyboard drücke? Es ist so das ich den Ton drücke und die Strings dann gleich wieder aufhören.


----------

